# Boresha An Exotic Coffee Experience with a Purpose



## jthoss (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.boreshacoffee.com/coffee.aspx

best coffee beans

*The Beans*

Boresha's organic coffee beans are 100% Arabica. Arabica coffee is the earliest cultivated species of coffee tree, being grown for well over 1,000 years. It produces approximately 70% of the world's coffee, and is dramatically superior in cup quality to the other principal commercial coffee species. All fine, specialty, and premium coffees come from Arabica coffee trees.

Arabica coffee grows only in particular environments with adequate rainfall, temperate climates, good soil (often volcanic), sufficient altitude, and roughly between the Tropic of Cancer and the Tropic of Capricorn. Under the ideal conditions, it can take as many as seven years for the Arabica coffee plant to grow to its full size. After a few years, the plants begin to produce fruit, the seeds of which are the coffee beans.

Our beans are cultivated in the rich soils of small farms located in the fertile, high mountain regions and moist lake areas of Africa. The coffees from this region are complex and have intense berry or floral aromas and have undertones of berries, citrus fruits and chocolate.

Boresha coffee is naturally grown without the use of any artificial fertilizers, pesticides, or other chemical products.

Crafted to satisfy the most diversified and discriminating of palates, our carefully selected exotic beans are roasted in a temperature-controlled environment within a state-of-the-art roasting facility in California.


----------

